# Summer reading



## bluemilk

I'm about to plunge into The Cat Who series again! I've got the Cat Who Went Bananas,The Cat Who Said Cheese... Lilian Jackson Braun is truly the queen of the cat cozies! Anyone know any new fun cat books-cat mysteries especially?


----------



## konstargirl

I never those series, but I love to read The Cat In The Hat books when I was little. My sister reads Garfield comics. She loves Garfield.


----------



## katlover13

Shirley Rouseau Murphy's cat books are very good.


----------



## marie73

Cleo, The Cat Who Mended A Family - what a wonderful book. It's not a mystery, but I found out after I finished it, it's a true story. 

A story about a black cat named Cleo, purrfect. :grin:


----------



## MowMow

bluemilk said:


> I'm about to plunge into The Cat Who series again! I've got the Cat Who Went Bananas,The Cat Who Said Cheese... Lilian Jackson Braun is truly the queen of the cat cozies! Anyone know any new fun cat books-cat mysteries especially?


My mom is crazy about Lilian Jackson Braun.


----------



## Beckie210789

Homer's Odyssey is a great cat book. I think it stands out as my favorite ever. (Not to be confused with the classic novel) 

Homer's Odyssey: A Fearless Feline Tale, Or How I Learned about Love and Life with a Blind Wonder Cat [Book]


----------



## harv

MowMow said:


> My mom is crazy about Lilian Jackson Braun.


I wouldn't go that far, but I enjoy her books. She's very good at 
describing Siamese behavior (or "behaviour" for our Brit subscribers).

I get catalogs from two remainder/overstock booksellers, and have
a large number of her many books.


----------



## MowMow

My Nookcolor is well loved, I carry it just about everywhere with me. I recently finished reading The Pillars of the Earth and World Without End by Ken Follett. I *really* enjoyed both. My mom brought them to my attention and I put my previous series on hold. Which was ok, it was getting kind of old after 7 or 8 books. That series was by Julia Spencer Fleming (Clare Fergusson series).

Right NOW I'm just about to finish Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter by Seth Grahame Smith. and have NO idea where I'm going from there. Ken Follet has a few other series so maybe I'll take a look at them.


----------



## bluemilk

I've got ALL LJB s cat cozies on my nook! Thanks,Sis! I'm on kind of a fantasy kick,I might do Christopher Paolini's Eragon. Also, one of my very favorites -an 'urban' fantasy- is Dark Heart by Margeret Weis and Dave Baldwin. A long-vanquished dragon has human 'disciples' that terrorize our world-the story mostly takes place in Chicago. They sprout wings,claws and fangs,and chomp humans who get to close,or find themselves in the dragon's way. There's other-good-dragons and their human friends out there,too! The story centers around Sandra 'Bruce" Mccormick,her crippled,disfigured brother Benny,and Justin Sterling,the Chicago disciple. It's book 1 of The Dragon's Disciple. Has ANYONE heard about more books in this series!?


----------



## Janz

Leann Sweeney's The Cat in Trouble series are good, light mysteries with cats. Or you could try Sofie Kelly's Magical Cats Mystery series.


----------



## bluemilk

Anne Rice has released a WEREWOLF novel. I hope she puts more of HERSELF into this one!

Her recent works are inspiring and wonderful! but
has anyone read the werewolf gift?


----------



## MowMow

Not yet,I did just finish the Fifty Shades trilogy.


----------



## Jacq

I just finished reading Dance with Dragons. Very good, but now I'm sad I have to wait for more to come out.

Next on the list is Neal Stephenson's "Reamde", and a YA book called "Johnathon Strange and Mrs. Norrel" that was recommended by a friend. After that is a non-fiction my mom recommended called "Quiet: The Power of Introverts in a World that Can't Stop Talking."

My partner and I are also reading Jasper Fforde's "The Last Dragonslayer" at bedtime, while he waits for me to finish "First Among Sequels", when we'll start the next in the series, "One of Our Thursdays is Missing."

My favourite books about cats are threefold.
*The Book of Night With Moon* and *To Visit the Queen* are by Diane Duane. They're about cats that control the World-Gating system under Grand Central Station with string theory (really!). They're amazing and I love them. There's a third in the series that's been 10+ years coming, called *The Big Meow*, that I haven't read yet, but I'd love to!

The third one is called *Tailchaser's Song* by Tad Williams. It's not the best written, and the story is a bit strange, but I love the mythos surrounding the world he's created, and there's a crazy cat called Eatbugs in it that reminds me of a childhood pet


----------



## bluemilk

I must check out The Book Of Night,and To The Queen! I DIG D.D.!


----------



## Nan

Jacq,
I'm going to have to look into those Diane Duane books...sounds like something I would really like!


----------



## nicolee

For some reason, after finally graduating from college, I have NO desire to read. However, the last two books I read were from the Warriors series. They are young adult books about feral cats who live in the woods. They were very good books and the author has IMO a good grasp of feline behavior. I contemplating giving my ferals a clan name after reading those books, lol.


----------



## bluemilk

I got'em! The Book Of Night With Moon and To Visit The Queen just came in! The local library didn't have them,BUT they subscribe to SEARCH OHIO! They've come in all the way from Portage County! Interesting cover art-and I like the premise. These x-dimensional kittehs even have their OWN LANGUAGE! IMust set aside some time to read these. And thanks,Jacq,for the book recc!


----------



## Jacq

Ah, I'm glad you found them, Bluemilk! Please report back after you've read them, but be prepared to cry a little.


----------



## 6cats4me

Jacq said:


> The third one is called *Tailchaser's Song* by Tad Williams. It's not the best written, and the story is a bit strange, but I love the mythos surrounding the world he's created, and there's a crazy cat called Eatbugs in it that reminds me of a childhood pet


I've been trying to remember the name of this book for the longest 
time! I read it several years ago and was totally caught up with the 
feline characters and their strange world. Wonderful fantasy made
even more perfect by having cats instead of humans make up the bulk of the characters.


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat

I re-read the Cat Who Walks Through Walls by Robert Heinlein, and now I am starting on John Scalzi's Red Shirts. Just finished the book Wesley the Owl and started An Eagle called Freedom.

One of my favorite cat themed books is the one about the library cat that was a best seller some years ago. I re-read that about once a year. Can't think of the title of it right now. Guess I am having a senior moment.


----------



## bluemilk

I just started on The Book of Night With Moon. Astounding! It will FOR. EVER. have a cult following among cat lovers. Do anyones cats respond to Ailurian?


----------



## Jacq

I'm rereading Book of Night With Moon right now (it's a sick habit, when someone mentions they're reading one of my favourites, I always want to "read along" and have things fresh in my mind. sorry...) I know I've rec'd it before, but I just want to gush a little bit more. No spoilers, though. 

Every time I reread these books I'm struck almost witless by the mythos, and how very _catlike_ the characters are. Most other "animal" books I've read try to shoehorn animals into human archtypes, and it comes off as a little bit false, like I'm reading about furries instead of actual animals. Aside from Duane's books, the only other book I would say nails animal characterizations is The Plague Dogs (also Watership Down, but it's hampered by its political pseudo-commentary).

I love the way these books incorporate certain aspects of cat mythology - for example, the delicateness with which the cat's nine lives are treated, the social faux pas of asking how many lives along someone is, and the line (paraphrasing) "Caching memories is as sick as caching food for [cats]. [Cats] are meant to live in the present, learn from the past but don't hoard it." I love the thought that rude or ill-behaved cats I've had weren't like that on purpose, it was just that they were only on their first or second life and didn't quite have their manners yet. 

I also love the way the tom's dialogue is filled with procreation/violence metaphors, and the way being s/n is dealt with, and the one-sided conversations between Rhiow and her owner, and the meditations.

</fangirl>


----------



## bluemilk

I'm about to pounce back into Laurie King's Russell /Holmes series! Sherlock Holmes meets his match in a precocious 17 year old girl,Mary Russell, who becomes his partner,and eventually,his wife. For several years before the 1st story, The Beekeepers Apprentice, takes place,Holmes has been living in quiet retirement as a beekeeper,recovering from his ordeals and addictions on a country estate. With Russell,he comes out of retirement and... well,check it out!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluemilk

The Cat Who chars:
James Qwilleran:aka Mr Q A hardboiled reporter who inherits billions,and has 2 siamese who help him solve mysteries

Polly Duncan:His librarian friend/S.O who has kitties of her own

Koko:The male siamese in love with and deeply protective of
Yum Yum:Koko's little patrner in crime!

Chief Brodie:The ploice chief-Scottish da'n to his haggis!


----------



## Arianwen

I like "cozies" with animals featuring highly but they rarely appear in book shops over here - I have to rely on Amazon!


----------



## Jacq

If I understand the definition of "Cozies" correctly, you may want to check out Jasper Ffordes "Thursday Next" series (the first one is called The Eyre Affair). They're... different, and the only animal in them is the supporting character of the Cheshire Cat.

Alternatively, the same author has a book called "The Big Over Easy" that features animals quite prominently. I didn't like it so much (not a huge murder mystery fan), but the protagonist is a dude (Detective Investigator Jack Spratt  )

I keep trying to read the Warriors books but I can't find any e-versions that don't look like poop on my Sony. 

(I love YA fiction, but they need to get a little more in tune with the digital age)


----------



## marie73

I just started reading *Amazing Gracie*, about a deaf and partially blind albino Great Dane. Wonderful book, very funny.


----------



## bluemilk

There's even a Cat Who Cookbook! Recipes for all the tasty treats the characters eat in the novels! 

Amazing Gracie DOES look like a wonderful read,Marie! I'll have to see if the library has it. IF NOT,the Youngstown Libraries subscribe to Search Ohio,which is how I got the Diane Duane books!

OT Is DD's name pronounced DWAYNE,OR DO-ANN? She hails from Ireland...


----------



## bluemilk

Has anyone read Dracula The Undead by Dacre Stoker and Ian Holt? It's the official sequel to the original.

POSSIBLE SPOILERS

I like the storytelling,and what they do with the characters,now 20 years after the events of Dracula. There's great new vampire characters and the Count's fun as ever.

I have just 1 teeny problem... 


OF COURSE VAMPIRES CAN GO OUT IN THE DAYLIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Stoker based his story on folklore,all of which indicates that vampires are WEAKENED by daylight, not destroyed by it. That was mostly a movie invention 1st used in Nosferatu.


True to the original,though, different vampires have different powers.

OT does anyone have a recipe for Chicken Paprikash? The Romanian actor Basorab serves it to young Quincey Harker. Though he doesn't seem to eat any himself! :0


----------



## MowMow

Scroll down on her page to find the recipe.

This one is remarkably like my moms  

June Meyer's Authentic Hungarian Heirloom Recipe Index Page

I do NOT use her dumpling recipe though... potato flakes? BLECH!

Here is a basic dumpling recipe  If you'd rather not bother the paprikas tastes OK over wide egg noodles too.

http://www.food.com/recipe/spaetzle-hungarian-399


----------



## Jacq

bluemilk said:


> OT Is DD's name pronounced DWAYNE,OR DO-ANN? She hails from Ireland...


I think it's pronounced "dwayne" (dʷeɪn). I follow her on Tumblr. She lives in Ireland now but I think she said something a while back about growing up in Long Island (She said she spent her childhood reading sci-fi trying to escape NY, but it's an author's curse and blessing to 'write what you know').


----------



## bluemilk

btw,I may have mentioned,my dad's part Transylvania Saxon! @[email protected]


----------



## MowMow

My mother's family comes from the foot of the Carpathians (what used to be Transylvania). We did a lot of research there for her ancestry. It's a beautiful wild looking bit of country with very interesting people/customs.

My father's family came from the the heart of what is now Hungary. He was the only of his family to come to this country. We used to visit his side of the family for part of each summer. I have a deep love for Hungary, its people, and its customs.


----------



## bluemilk

'Before us lay a green sloping land full of forests and woods,with here and there steep hills,crowned with clumps of trees or with farmhouses,the blank gable end to the road. There was everyhere a bewildering mass of fruit blossom...'



'Beyond the green swelling hills of the Mittel Land rose mighty slopes of forest up to the lofty steeps of the Carpathians themselves...' -from Dracula by Bram Stoker


----------



## Jacq

My ancestry is Welsh about as far back as can be seen.
(all four grandparents lived within 100km of each other in Wales, but all moved to Canada independently, met, and fell in love  )

But now, our generation is very multicultural. Of four Canadian kids, one married an Okinawan and one a Hungarian. I'm attached to a Kiwi, and the final sib bounces between Parisians and Americans.

Also I am reading Jasper Fforde's The Last DragonSlayer. It's... alright. Fforde does better with murder mysteries than YA fantasy.


----------

